
Donate to Wikipedia - abl
http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Donate/Letter/en?utm_source=2008_jimmy_letter&utm_medium=sitenotice&utm_campaign=fundraiser2008#appeal
======
theoneill
There is something disconcerting about that face. I can't quite put my finger
on it, but when I look at that picture, something tells me "run."

